# Windows 7 Key sind nicht einzeln!



## Eiche (11. Januar 2009)

alle user bekommen die selben key's

alle die das bestädigen können bitte hier posten

EDIT: Dot ist gegen ein quellen angabe


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Bitte, nicht öffentlich posten, auch wenn das schon die halbe Welt weiß. Darauf steht eine rote Karte.


----------



## DanielX (11. Januar 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht aber zu 99% verstoßt das offenlegen von Keys gegen irgendeine Forenregel.

Auch wenn es nur Beta-Keys sind, wird wohl nur Microsoft diese herausgeben dürfen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2009)

mir ging es auch nur darum es sind 10 key's (5x x86 und 5x X64) für die ganze welt und nicht 2,5 mio


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Muss ich heute abend mal vergleichen.


----------



## DanielX (11. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> mir ging es auch nur darum es sind 10 key's (5x x86 und 5x X64) für die ganze welt und nicht 2,5 mio



Kann ich verstehen das du  das seltsam findest weil ich finds auch.^^

Warum es 10Key's anstatt einer oder keiner ist versteh ich auch net.

MfG DanielX


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> mir ging es auch nur darum es sind 10 key's (5x x86 und 5x X64) für die ganze welt und nicht 2,5 mio


Diese 10 Keys sind auch nur das Ergebnis eines Serverproblems. Microsoft hat diese Keys auf jedenfall nicht mit Absicht herausgegeben.
Ich hab zb. jeweils ein 32bit u. 64bit Key der nicht mit in dieser Liste steht. Ein Bekannter von mir hat wiederum andere Keys die nicht in dieser Liste stehen.


----------



## horst--one (11. Januar 2009)

meine keys stehen auch in der liste! Ich hab 4 keys gehabt....alle stehen in der liste. 

gestern früh hat man sich den a++++ aufgerissen und an einen key zu kommen und ein paar stunden später erfährt man das das eh alles nur die gleichen sind. 

siehe auch hier ComputerBase - Windows 7 Beta endlich verfügbar


Da hat uns MS mal wieder ganz schön verarscht, hauptsache man hat sich registriert


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Meine stehen ebenfalls nicht in der Liste und ich hab mein Windows 7 auch schon aktiviert..


----------



## Blizzard (11. Januar 2009)

Meine ebenfalls nicht, mein 64er fängt mit FHBD9 an


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Die Frage ist wie reagiert jetzt MS?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie reagiert jetzt MS?


Diese Keys werden sicherlich auf die Blacklist landen.
Kann ja mal einer versuchen, sein Win7 damit zu aktivieren. Dann werden wir es ja sehen was passiert


----------



## Tom3004 (11. Januar 2009)

Ja ich habs aktivier tund was soll nun sein.. die können doch nicht Kexs rausgeben und dann wieder zurückziehen...


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

Die waren nicht absichtlich herausgegeben worden. Ich habe auch einen anderen Key, als der die in der Liste standen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Januar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja ich habs aktivier tund was soll nun sein.. die können doch nicht Kexs rausgeben und dann wieder zurückziehen...


Wie @Overlocked und Ich schon erwähnten, war es nicht mit Absicht von Microsoft das diese Keys vergeben wurden, da es ein Server-Problem war.
Entweder hat Microsoft dies noch nicht mitbekommen und sie werden diese Keys im nachhinein sperren, oder sie Dulden diese Panne - was ich mir fast nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Eiche (12. Januar 2009)

mittlerweile ist ein 2. liste aufgetaucht die ist mit ca 15 keys für 32 und 64 jeweils. wenn ihr die listen finden wollt googlt nach den anfang von eurem key


----------



## Overlocked (12. Januar 2009)

Nein, auch da findet er in google nichts. Ich habe einen einzigartigen Key


----------



## pillepalle.ger (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte sogar zwei Schlüssel bekommen, eine per E-Mail und ein war auf einmal im Browser als ich die Seite neu geladen hab. Und alle beide stehen auf der ersten Liste mit den 5 Keys.


----------

